# Recitation Of Naam



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

The following are some supernatural attainments that we generally consider as the usual attainments by the Jaap of the Naam - recitation of the Name of God. In fact, a true seeker, does not care for such powers, and does not work to acquire them. 
*Ridhi, Sidhi, Nau-Nidhi*

*
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

All these go together and boil down to “God realization - seeing the Lord.”  God has no visible form, and He is seen through third-eye: eye of knowledge - becoming aware of him (His realization). 
The following are some supernatural attainments that we generally consider as the usual attainments by the Jaap of the Naam - recitation of the Name of God. In fact, a true seeker, does not care for such powers, and does not work to acquire them.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

*SUPERNATURAL POWERS*

1. *Ridhi-Sidhi* - These are supernatural powers, and include Ridhi, Sidhi, Nau-Nidhi, Budhi, and Mukti - 
*Ridhi* 
It is attainment, success, progress, and affluence. Literally, Ridhi also means cooked-food. The practitioner of the Naam becomes widely known (influential), and the people start bringing him or her all sorts of foods, eatables, gifts, and other commodities - one of his attainments.
*Sidhi* 
Occult, i.e. supernatural powers. One can be present at more than one places at one and the same time, can make prophesies, become invisible, get power to fly, can make things happen, bless (and curse) others, produce things from nowhere, bring back life to the dead, and solve problems of the others. His or her Hamzad (astral-self) can separate from the gross body and visit places etc. Such powers come naturally as well.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

Supernatural powers are attachments, 
These do not permit the Naam to get set in the mind. 
5-593-18
Sidhis are 18. (Shabdarath, S,G,P.C., 1986, Page 10).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Nau-Nidhi* 
Nidhis are nine types of treasures - (Page 506, Gur Shabad Ratnakar, Kahn Singh, Bhasha Vibhag, 1960.  Shabdarath, S,G,P.C., 1986, Page 10).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Budhi* 


-pl. refer the link as above-


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Mukti or Moksh* 
Liberation from the worldly attachments, transmigration, and from the cycle of birth and death (reincarnation).  These are the characteristics of a Mukat (emancipated, liberated person). 

*Char-Padarath *

_Dharam_ - discipline.  Understanding of his or her duties  i.e. virtues (ethics). 
_Arath_ - assets.  He or she has no dearth of money - precious metals, pearls, and stones.  Gets all the wealth. 
_Kaam_ - desires.  His or her all desires get fulfilled and it  covers marriage and children. 
_Moksh_ - redemption (liberation). He or she attains emancipation.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Traaekaal-Drishti, Vaak-Sidhi* - 
_Traaekaal Drishti_ - Triple-Vision (three-dimensional), all knowing.  He can see (know) all that happened in the past, is going on now, and will come tomorrow (omniscient). The powers of intuition and prophecy develop, he will know things before these happen, can make predictions and foretell his own end. 

_Vaak-Sidhi_ - Whatever he or she says, comes to pass (happens).  It is generally advised that anyone practicing the Naam, should never let anything unwanted escape from his or her mouth.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

5. *Samm-Drishti, Turi-aa-Avastha* 
_Samm-Drishti_ - No discrimination.  Everyone is one and the same to him.  He perceives God in every thingand everyone. 
_Turiyaa Avastha_ - Chautha-Padd (Fourth Dimension) - Turiaa Avastha means the Fourth State i.e. detachment from these three characteristics of the world, and transcending them (Transcendental Meditation).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

6. *Deh Abhav* 
One feels that one’s body is no more.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

*EXPERIENCES*

More experiences - 
1. *Peace of Mind, Composure, Relaxation* 

2. *Composing Poems* 
Poems of the love of God.  One has to be careful not to mix-up his poems and mess up Gurbani that is already committed to his memory.  
3. *Visions* 
Visions and dreams.  The dreams of the Gurus, spiritual entities and the saints, during sleep, and their visions during the Jaap, may occur.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

4. *Personality Changes* 

He or she may become ecstatic, sing and dance, may go into the mood of silence and self-absorption, or may easily become emotional, have welled up eyes and even cry - 
rMig hsih rMig rovih cup BI kir jwih ]prvwh nwhI iksY kyrI bwJu scy nwh ]rMig hsih rMig rovih cup BI kir jwih ]prvwh nwhI iksY kyrI bwJu scy nwh ] 
_Ran:ge hass-he ran:ge rovhe chupp bhee kar-e jaahe_ 
_Parvaah naahee kissaae keree baajhu Saachae Naah |_ 
In his mood he laughs, and cries, or adopts silence. 
He bothers for nothing except for the true Name. 
1-473-17


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Outer Personality. *
He becomes simple, humble, quiet (talks less), sweet spoken and absorbed in his own God-oriented thoughts.
*Mental State. Mood and Attitude* 
With the lapse of time the practitioner gradually gets set for the Naam-Jaap, and becomes keen for doing it. A stage comes when the Naam starts pulling (Like gravity or magnet) him towards God, and he feels joy to be in the Naam Jaap all the time. He might be doing it constantly - even in his sleep. *
Control on Indrian (Senses)*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

7. *Exceptional Experiences* 

_Amrit-Dhaara_ -
A trickle of Amrit, also, known as Amrit-Rass, Amrit or Rass. 

*Anhad - *

This is the celestial sound. For a Gur-Sikh - one who follows the Guru, Anhad (Anhad-Shabad, Anhat, Anahat, Anhad-Nad, Nad etc.) is deep


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

Anhad is also, the continuous Celestial-Sound in the universe and is represented by O-an’  EN  commonly called Om (Aum), and it denotes Waheguru - God. You may say out O-an’ vocally or mentally, in a very long drawn way and enjoy it. Hindu saints practice Aum this way and for some, it is represented by the sound of a conch.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

Anhad (Naad) is heard at the early stages of practicing the Naam-Jaap. Some concentrate on inhalation, exhalation, and try to hear subtle sound of breathing. In Anhad itself, there is nothing great. Prime thing is the name of God - “Waheguru.” To get lost into the Naam is Anhad - 
nwmu lYq Anhd pUry nwd ]nwmu lYq Anhd pUry nwd ] 
Naamu laaet. anhad. poorae naad. 
Recitation of the Name of God is the Anhad (celestial sound). 
5-1144-8


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

ijau jl mih jlu Awie Ktwnw ]iqau joqI sMig joiq smwnw ]ijau jl mih jlu Awie Ktwnw ]iqau joqI sMig joiq smwnw ] 
_Jeou jall mahe jallu aa-ae khatana_ 
_Teou jot.ee  sange jot.e smaanaa_ 
Like water mixing with water, 
One should merge with the Lord. 
5-278-4


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Every Hair doing the Naam-Jaap* - 
While doing Naam-Jaap, the practitioner may experience every hair of his body doing the Jaap - 
gurmuiK roim roim hir  iDAwvY ]gurmuiK roim roim hir iDAwvY ] 
_Gurmukhe  rom-e  rom-e Har-e  dheaavaae_ 
Every hair of the adept recites the Name of God. 
1-941-5


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Spiritual Awareness* - One who practices the Naam, may get  enlightened with the knowledge of God and His creation. 

One may become aware of God on getting deeply impressed by visit to a holy place.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Vibrations* 


The adepts (Sidhas),  attribute it to the awakening of the Kundalini (According to the Yogis, this is an energy center. It is at the level of the lower tip of the spine) - perineum.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

* http://www.gurmat.info/sms/smspublications/essaysonsikhvalues/attainments/*


----------

